# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  shpjegimi i numrave binare?

## erisa_djana

pershendetje si jeni me shendet mire ? kisha 2 pyetje nese me lejoni ti shkruaj. 

1. cfare jane numrat binare, ku perdoren keto tek kompjuteri , a kane rendesi keto qe ti mesosh apo jo. sepse tani po i zhvillojme ne mesim tek kursi por nuk po i marr vesh mire sepse tani po i shikoj edhe degjoj per here te pare.

2. kam edhe nje problem tjeter . kam kompjuterin tek shkolla por e kam me problem , me nxjerr gjithemone nje tabele DON'T SEND .  me cmendi nuk mundem dot qe te mbaj nje faqe ne internet max 1 minute hapur sepse me del ajo edhe ma mbyll , a thoni se do te kete marr virus kompju, sepse i kam bere formatim para se te nxirrte tabelen por u futa shume here ne internet pa i vene antivirus ben vaki te jete  kjo , sepse tani dua te instaloj antivirusin ne komp nuk ma pranon asgje nuk e di pse jam bere lemsh fare , ju lutem me ndihmoni sa me shpejt gjithe te mirat , edhe ruhuni nga gripi , hahaha ciao

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Sistemi u numrave binar me baz 2 pra 0 dhe 1 eshte sitemi i numrave qe punon Kompjutri, pra kompjutri punen vetem me sistemin e numrave binar dhe nuk punon me asnje sistem tjeter, gjithqka qe ne i japim kompjutrit ai se pari e shenderron ne sistem binar pasta vazhdon perpunimin.

----------


## erisa_djana

po tek ip e kompjuterit a nevojiten ata , ose me sakte gjate konfigurimit te ruterit?

----------


## altruisti_ek84

E thash kompjutri punon me sitemine numrave binar, ndersa te konfigurimi o router-it apo IP, ti konfigurimin e ben me numra te sitemit numerik decimal 0123...9, por kompjutri i shendrron ne sitem binar sepse at gjuh njef.

----------


## erisa_djana

ok rrofsh altruisti ek84 , po ndonje pergjigje per ate temen te dyten di ti ??

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> ok rrofsh altruisti ek84 , po ndonje pergjigje per ate temen te dyten di ti ??


Provo perdor nje browser tjeter jo internet explorer provo mozilla firefox eshte shum me funksional edhe besoj nuk ta qet at problem qe ke tani...

----------


## xfiles

me fal se nuk dua te dukem arrogant,
por ti ke shume pretendime,
do te konfigurosh nje router, te besh site web, etj etj, por nga kompjuterat je 0 me bisht.
Me mire lexo nje liber dhe do i kursesh vetes gjthe keto pyetje dhe ne kohen qe harxhojme per ti lexuar.
Nese nuk ke ndermend ti futesh programimit ne nivel te ulet nuk kane per tu dashur ndonjehere numrat binar, aq me teper ty.

----------


## erisa_djana

pse u merzite ti xfiles , une libra po lexoj ama cdo gje nuk kuptohet direkt lexoj nje cik ketu me ndihmen tuaj nje cik neper libra sa te marr vesh dicka, po ti thuaj se kam shume pretendime , po mire temat perse i kane vene keta ketu per lezet dhe per bukuri apo per te ndihmuar njeri- tjetrin , une nuk po i kerkoj njeriu me zore me ndihmo se sben thjesht nese mundeni nese jo asgje , nuk me pelqeu kjo pergjigja jote aspak forumi per kete eshte bere po ashtu ka edhe tema te hapura per te postuar jane, shpresoj qe ti lexoj MODERATORI  keto qe kam shkruar une ketu, nese kam te drejte apo jo qe et postoj , gjithe te mirat ciao

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Erisa nuk eshte problemi se nuk te ndihmon njeri po eshte "common sence". Te them te drejten per mendimin tim ti nuk po lexon liber po lexon ne internet ndonje gje ose nga ndonje bisede me dike edhe vjen pyet ketu per gjera qe nuk mund te te hyjne ne pune kure. Psh numrat biraner ose me renje 2 pra numra qe perbehen nga 0 edhe 1 qe nese nuk I hyn programimit nuk te hyjne ne pune fare ne kompjuter.

Ardi

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un i bej ne shkoll kto dhe se kuptoj pse me duhen , sikur do programojm ne gjuh makine ne.
Numrat binare (sistemi binar dmth) perdoret per te paraqitur informacionin , dhe perdoren vetem zero dhe njisha ne menyre qe te shmangen sa me shum gabimet. 
1 gje se mora vesh un ca lidhje ka konfigurimi  i routerit me kte.

----------


## che_guevara86

o erisa ti ben informatike ne shkolle moj vajze andej nga gjimnazi ka libra te vegjel dhe shume te lehte bli ndonje dhe e ke te lehte  dhe ti vete dhe keta qe ju duket sikur i "ofendon" me keto pyetje . Te themi te drejten nuk po lexon asgje apo jo :P se dukesh qe nga pyetjet , gjithsesi gje e bukur te mesosh  :buzeqeshje:  vazhdo keshtu .

----------


## dardani8

Erisa hyn ketu edhe  ki pak Informata per numrat binare.



```
http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistemi_binar
```

----------

